# Navarre Pass...



## panic_button (Nov 12, 2016)

Anyone else see this? http://ssrnews.com/gaetz-pushing-navarre-pass-and-fee-simple-title-on-island/


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

This issue has come up in the past .... I've listened to the arguments from all sides and decided I disagree with it.

If they want fee-simple title they need to pay the price of fee-simple beach property for it ... not the price of _leased_ beach property, which is the price they paid. Those properties suddenly become a lot more valuable as fee-simple title ... that's the _real_ reason they want it, IMO. That's not what they paid for when they leased the land ... they paid for a lease with restrictions, not title. And if we are gonna cancel the leases & turn them into titled property ... well, that sale needs to be open to everyone and anyone, IMO. I bet they wouldn't go for that!

Plus .... NB would turn into a traffic-choked circus like Destin if they put a pass in (_assuming they could keep it open for a reasonable cost.)_ Personally, as a former resident of NB who still goes there to fish a lot ... I wouldn't want to see that. And I bet a whole lot of commuters on 98 wouldn't either. We have passes 15 miles on either side of Navarre ... no need for one in the middle. If nature wanted a pass there, she would have put one.

Let's leave well enough alone. There's not a problem here.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

No a pass would make the water dirty at Navarre Pier and inshore along the beach when the tide goes out.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Tell these folks what you think. As in "countless e-mails".

http://www.navarrepass.com/


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree. Another pass ain't gonna happen due to environmental concerns. I remember the first one and rode through it when I was a kid. In this case, leave mother nature alone.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

AndyS said:


> This issue has come up in the past .... We have passes 15 miles on either side of Navarre ... no need for one in the middle. If nature wanted a pass there, she would have put one.


Actually, it's 48 nautical miles from the P-cola pass to the east pass in Destin. The east pass in Destin is man-made too. 
I have mixed feelings about another pass in Navarre. It would relieve some of the pressure (and traffic) in Destin, but would make some of my honey-holes more accessible. :thumbdown:


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Won't happen.

It would require constant dredging since there is no water outflow like in Pensacola and Destin.

A rock jetty like that in Destin would seriously affect the shoreline for miles.

I believe it would economically impact the Destin and Pensacola fishing charter business.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Actually, it's 48 nautical miles from the P-cola pass to the east pass in Destin. The east pass in Destin is man-made too.
> I have mixed feelings about another pass in Navarre. It would relieve some of the pressure (and traffic) in Destin, but would make some of my honey-holes more accessible. :thumbdown:


You're correct on the distance.

I live 4.5 miles west of the Navarre bridge.

From my house it's 23 miles to the Pensacola Pass and 27 miles to Destin Pass via the ICW.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Man you guys know how to kill a happy thought. I want it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

AndyS said:


> If nature wanted a pass there, she would have put one.


Nature didn't want a "pass" in Panama or Egypt either. Yet, we have the Panama and Suez canals.

However, I do share your concerns about a Navarre Pass.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

What pass do you not have to dredge?
How much load would it take off pensacola/destin passes in water flow/erosion?

Man o man think of all the mullet going in and out cleaning their gizzards out on white beach sand.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I like Navarre the way it is, quiet and uncrowded, and worry that cutting a pass will bring a whole new round of development, which of course brings the new tax dollars some of our elected officials want in the first place. It's all about the $$.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

YEARS ago there was a plan to cut a canal from east bay thru Navarre to cut the sailing time when shipping lumber but that was a long time ago.
regardless of the pass or not Navarre will turn in to a little Destin. complete 4 lane from I 10 and more condos , The gulf coast is much cheaper than the east coast .


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm hoping the pass happens. Wonder how many of those against it live in Santa Rosa county? I also think the bridge toll should be 5.00$. I also would pay to keep my boat in a slip at Wanna's! Navarre would explode, = money! I'm sure Santa Rosa could use the revenue for roads, schools, a new courthouse, etc. This is a good thing!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

706Z said:


> I'm hoping the pass happens. Wonder how many of those against it live in Santa Rosa county?


Me. I live in Pace now but used to live on Navarre Beach and may again someday when my kid finishes up here at UWF and we are empty-nesters. (of course, I doubt I'll be able to afford a place there if this pass thing goes through) My kid graduated from Navarre High School, btw.

And I know there's lots of SR County residents in Navarre & GB who commute to Hurlburt & Eglin ... I bet lots of them don't want to see Navarre "explode" (made that commute myself for a year .... not fun)

I surf & kayak fish at Navarre. I also launch my boat in the sound there from time to time. And when we have company we take 'em for a beach day there. Currently it's relatively cheap, easy, and convenient for me. That won't be so with this proposal.



706Z said:


> I also think the bridge toll should be 5.00$.


How many locals would be paying that $5 toll to take their kids swimming or fishing at _their_ beach? Not everybody local who uses the beach is well-heeled, ya know. 

And what would you have whoever runs the bridge (State, SRIA?) do with all this fee money you want to pick the public's pocket for? Promote more beach business development with it?

I'm guessing you must be some kinda tax-loving Progressive Democrat what with your love of increasing fees on the public for use of public taxpayer supported facilities? Everybody likes to complain and talk about the Federal income tax, ObamaCare taxes, etc ... while the State & localities have been increasing fees on us for every little thing right & left the past 20 years ... and we don't hardly even notice or complain.

Tax & spend, tax & spend. Hows about just every once in awhile we have a taxpayer supported natural resource for the public to use at no _additional_ cost? What a concept!



706Z said:


> I also would pay to keep my boat in a slip at Wanna's!



Where do you keep it now? Nice you have money for that. Personally, I trailer my 23' WA. But I certainly don't begrudge anyone who can afford a slip full time.

Guess I'll be subsidizing the development of your marina with that $5 bridge toll of yours & whatever launch fees would be imposed to launch my boat. I can only guess from your take on things you might also support launch fees for kayaks from the beach too ... in addition to your new $5 bridge toll. After all, it's all about the exciting prospect of fleecing the public for more money to access their own public natural resources for politicians to spend to redistribute to ..?.... , right?

How about if they build the pass we put a $5 a day tax on boat slips in this new Juana's Marina instead of your $5 bridge toll. Would you like that? Or how 'bout $10 a day. After all, if $5 is good, $10 must be better, right? What could be more American than fleecing more money from the general public to redistribute to special interests, right?

Oh ... and please tell me you're personally okay with paying a $5 bridge fee every time you want to go down & clean, check on, work on, etc your boat there?

Of course, that $5 per trip bridge may be necessary seeing as how its' inevitable they'll want a new 4 lane bridge to go with all that development. But no worries, I'm sure some private investment group will step up to the plate to make some money off of us for that.



706Z said:


> Navarre would explode, = money! I'm sure Santa Rosa could use the revenue for roads, schools, a new courthouse, etc. This is a good thing!!


Uh, yeah. Like beach jobs & marinas really create a whole bunch of good jobs for locals.

What kind of jobs would beach development in Navarre create? Long term, high wage, skilled jobs with benefits? Or more probably mostly minimum or near-minimum wage, mostly seasonal, and with zero benefits? Are those the kind of jobs we want to attract more of to SR County? Are those the kind of jobs that really help our tax base? Better IMO that our local government spent their time, energy, and our tax dollars seeking & promoting bringing in businesses with lots of good solid long-term jobs our kids can go to work at & make a decent living if you ask me. _(You listening Congressman Gaetz? I shoulda took a protest sign of my own to that town hall last week.)_

I, for one, don't want to see Navarre "explode." Who else on here is a SR County resident who would like to see Navarre "explode"? Isn't traffic bad enough already on 98?

And what kind of tourist crowd will we have if Navarre were to "explode" with a ton of new development. I've spent time on a number of beaches in the area ... and there is a difference between Navarre & say, P'Cola beach or Destin. Personally, I really appreciate Navarre precisely because of it's more laid-back family atmosphere and lack of traffic ... not to mention the excellent, relatively boat-free kayak fishing you can do there.

In the final analysis I don't think this is really about increasing the quality of life for residents of SR County ... I think it' about money, big money, for others who don't even live here. I don't see it really helping people around here much ... just creating a big hassle, more traffic, & more government fees for us. As far as I'm concerned, NB is near-perfect as is. Do we have to develop everything to the hilt?

There is absolutely zero benefit to me and my family with regard to this proposal for NB. Just more expense, hassle, and traffic. So if you're trying to sell this based upon benefits to local people ... I'm not buying.

Anyways ... I've a better idea than making Navarre "explode" .... let's make the boat launch at NAS Pensacola open to the public. Now there's an idea I could sign on to! I burn a whole lot of gas running back & forth across the bay just to get in/out of the pass.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

My 2 cents: May eventually happen but don't see it happening in my lifetime (next 20 years or so). If the Air Force wanted/needed it, it would happen in a year.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

I would love to see a great pass in Navarre, a center area to relieve traffic at either end and a fresher flow of water.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

MaxxT said:


> I would love to see a great pass in Navarre, a center area to relieve traffic at either end and a fresher flow of water.


You want fries with that? :laughing:


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Navarre needs it in a bad way, my only concern would be, are they building it the proper way with a good rock jetty wall, other wise it is just a waste of time and money.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Like stated above, it only happens when the Military wants/needs it.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Destin pass was not built proper unless you consider the extra land it produced to build condos. Also the dredge problem happened after the pass was built and after that crab island vanished . Good job guys.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I have to admit that I initially thought it would be a good idea for a pass but the longer I have thought about it, the more I'm against it. Here's why... that nice clear water off Navarre would be gone. Have you seen how much the water clears up past sanddestin during cobia season? All that runoff has to go somewhere. The kayakers wouldn't even have a chance. It's a great place to kayak fish and could you imagine all the Carolina skiffs and bass boats hitting those near shore reefs? The salinity would also kill a lot of grass in the ICW. The old timers will tell you the same thing when the last pass was in. With the range of boats nowadays there's no reason to have a pass there. Oh, and it will turn Navarre upside down like Destin, more than its already becoming.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I just left Navarre because it was getting too many people for my liking! I couldn't imagine what a pass would do to it. Destin does not have near the population that Navarre has! Destin has something like 15,000 or less residents. Do you realize that in Navarre, there are close to 40,000 some residents in that area now. Can you imagine how traffic would be to add even more tourists there on those two lanes each way!!!! 

HOLY CRAP!!!! I wouldn't want to imagine! If you think Destin is bad, I think a pass in Navarre is just not possible in terms of infrastructure support that the county would want to do there. You would have to eminent domain a crap ton of properties eventually just to make it possible with improvements. 

From a boating and fisherman's perspective that loves to gulf fish, I would have loved a pass there. As a resident living there though, it would make life a living nightmare. I already refused to leave my house once I was home in the afternoons. I didn't want to venture back out on Hwy 98 to save my life.

Now up in Baker and loving life!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I am for it.
I think it would be cool, if they could keep it open this time.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Same exact thing here! I lived out there for two years and it was changing at an astonishing rate that I had a hard time with. They put up four lights on 98 in the short time I was there. I loved it at first, but could see the place gradually going down hill. Everytime I go through there now, I cringe and almost get in a wreck on 98 from the absurd traffic. I still remember it from the old Holiday Inn days and its hard to comprehend now.


----------



## panic_button (Nov 12, 2016)

Maybe it's time for an enema for Navarre! I'd love to see the value of my house increase like the values have in Destin.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

panic_button said:


> Maybe it's time for an enema for Navarre! I'd love to see the value of my house increase like the values have in Destin.


That's what most people say that aren't from around here...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, prolly not a good idea.Prolly not gonna happen. I mean if $5.00 toll is gonna break ya you sure as hell ain't gonna be livin on any beach. WTF!! Drive to bob sikes and pay a dollar to escambia county ! It will be CHEAPER!! I would rather my money stay in Santa Rosa, maybe too 4 or 6 lane 98. You can't stop progress. Must have voted for Clinton!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troygem (Jul 27, 2015)

I moved to Navarre from out of state last year. I own a home on the south side of 98, 5 miles west of the bridge with my front door looking out on the sound. 
Mixed feelings. Increased property value- yes please. Increased traffic- Dear Lord NO! Easier access to the Gulf- yes please. To the detriment of nearby fishing- no thanks. If Gaetz wants to make Santa Rosa county "wealthy" I would rather they build from inside the county by attracting business and industry that doesn't put pressure on the edge of the water. How about attracting hi-tech manufacturing or IT, something that doesn't put pressure on the best natural resource we have. Build something that capitalizes off of the nearby intellectual asset of the military and nearby Pensacola AND keep it off of the sound and off of 98. 

I know that I am new to the area and my opinion isn't worth spit and I'm probably naive to all of the components of this conversation. I can easily see pros and cons of each side of this. I commute to Pensacola and Fort Walton Beach for my work. Navarre is a bedroom community, I say keep it that way. I'm leaning towards no at this time, somebody convince me otherwise.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

panic_button said:


> Maybe it's time for an enema for Navarre! I'd love to see the value of my house increase like the values have in Destin.


Umm, I purchased my house in 2012 there in Navarre. I paid the going rate for a new house! 

I sold it June 2016! Four years and my actual house value (sold) went up 21%. 

I would say that's not a bad investment or improvement in house value in 4 years! Navarre is a very desirable place to live right now simply because there's hardly any new places to build except existing empty lots that people own. Eglin to the north and water to the south and no where else to go. And the population has went from around 20K in 2000 to over 40K in 2016 according to census data. 

So in 16 years the population has more than doubled!

Stick in Navarre and you'll see your house value go up no matter what! It will eventually become like Niceville with all the military there and no more housing available. So prices go through the roof. 

Check out what an old 1970's house of about 1500 sq ft on a tiny lot in Niceville goes for compared to say Pensacola. Soon Navarre is going to be completely tapped out as far as housing and house prices are only going to go up.

If I had the will power to become a land lord I would have simply rented my house out. But I didn't want to deal with that headache no matter what the money was!


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Can they cut a pas just west of the bridge, say about 1,500 feet? if so, I'm in favor of it.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

MikeJ said:


> Can they cut a pas just west of the bridge, say about 1,500 feet? if so, I'm in favor of it.


I hope not. They would have to tear our condo down to make room for it.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny how this subject comes up once a year or so. Bottom line is, it's a pipe dream, a bad idea, and is never going to happen.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> Funny how this subject comes up once a year or so. Bottom line is, it's a pipe dream, a bad idea, and is never going to happen.


agreed!


----------



## SquidBrand (Nov 10, 2009)

AndyS said:


> 706Z said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping the pass happens. Wonder how many of those against it live in Santa Rosa county?
> ...


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't know the environmental impact of creating a pass, but imagine it could lead to unforseen problems.

I understand the desire of property lessors wanting title to land. I don't think it's in the best interest of the owners of the land to simply give it away. 

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

706Z said:


> I'm sure Santa Rosa could use the revenue for roads, schools, a new courthouse, etc. This is a good thing!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
The old wives tale that growth is great for a community needs to be put to rest. If it was true, places like Pace would be swimming in cash. Instead we have schools at or near full capacity, ever worsening traffic, crumbling roads, increasing demands on public services (police, fire, etc.) and seemingly constant pleas by the county for tax increases.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Flounderpounder said:


> Funny how this subject comes up once a year or so. Bottom line is, it's a pipe dream, a bad idea, and is never going to happen.



The Navarre pass just got 20ft deeper!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Flounderpounder said:


> The old wives tale that growth is great for a community needs to be put to rest. If it was true, places like Pace would be swimming in cash. Instead we have schools at or near full capacity, ever worsening traffic, crumbling roads, increasing demands on public services (police, fire, etc.) and seemingly constant pleas by the county for tax increases.




You can't stop growth. Yes taxes will increase. It's called progress. Why wouldn't you want the tourist that use( stay) at the beach to pay for some of that road repair. It's time the beach in Santa Rosa county started making revune from the visiting tourist ( i.e. 5 or ten dollar toll). What's your idea of how to pay for new schools and roads?just let county residents pay for it all? Build the pass.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

706Z said:


> You can't stop growth. Yes taxes will increase. It's called progress. Why wouldn't you want the tourist that use( stay) at the beach to pay for some of that road repair. It's time the beach in Santa Rosa county started making revune from the visiting tourist ( i.e. 5 or ten dollar toll). What's your idea of how to pay for new schools and roads?just let county residents pay for it all? Build the pass.


I see your views on taxes is the complete opposite on how you view deer regulations. Hate the Gov on this side and suck them off on the other? Seems legit.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Ha, you WIN!Now, you care to answer my guestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Used to be a pass in Navarre.
But even mother nature even gave up on it over 30+ yrs. ago.
I'm remember the last time they dredged it, didn't last past 1 yrs. storms.

Money pit to keep it serviceable.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

706Z said:


> You can't stop growth. Yes taxes will increase. It's called progress. Why wouldn't you want the tourist that use( stay) at the beach to pay for some of that road repair. It's time the beach in Santa Rosa county started making revune from the visiting tourist ( i.e. 5 or ten dollar toll). What's your idea of how to pay for new schools and roads?just let county residents pay for it all? Build the pass.


I never said growth would or should stop. My point is that it is NOT the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow that many of our "leaders" tout it as. And screw the $5-10 toll, unless locals are exempt!! I often drive farther to get to Navarre Beach because of what Pensacola Beach has turned into, at least on weekends. If that's progress you can keep it! Heck NB gets pretty busy on nice weekends as it is! SRC used to have an impact fee on new development that was supposed to go toward the needs created by growth, but was put on hold during the big recession. It was even supposed to be reinstated a year or so ago but never was. Yet they still want to raise MY taxes? I guess I don't count, not making big campaign contributions and all. BTW, the bed taxes for beach rentals provide a pretty penny to the County. The new hotel, when finished, will add to that.

If you really like maximum development, why not move to Destin or much of South Florida?

BTW, what dictionary says Increasing taxes is progress?????? Not mine!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

My guess would be beach erosion would be worse with a pass. The will have to be pumping and dredging much more. More expense on the tax payers. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

fishnhuntguy said:


> My guess would be beach erosion would be worse with a pass. The will have to be pumping and dredging much more. More expense on the tax payers. Just my 2 cents.


Not to mention water quality/clarity down-current from this proposed pass.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

People like 706z make me wish Escambia county hadn't given Navarre to SRC. Looks like the residents want to destroy it. Sad thing is, 706Z doesn't seem to understand why a pass there did not work before and will not work now. It's for the same reason Phillips Inlet in PC shuts itself. Not enough outflow. Look at the passes in Florida and you'll notice something. Bays with rivers flowing into them.


----------

